# [SOLVED] G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard



## Cleffer

The title pretty much says it all. 

I have a Mac G5 (recently got second-hand) and there is an LED labeled "GS8" towards the front-center of the motherboard that is steady red. 

Anyone know what fault this is indicating?

Thanks!


----------



## alt

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*

Does this help?

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302527

haha...but most of the RED issues just say "Call Apple"

Check this one out too:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86815


----------



## Cleffer

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*

Kind of. 

It would be great if Apple would just post what the heck it meant. I love proprietary hardware!!! YEAH! 

Thanks for the 
info!!


----------



## sinclair_tm

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*

most computer motherboards have at least one led that just lights up when you turn it on. so if your led in question isn't one of the ones from the apple doc in alt's post, that would be my guess. so if your g5 has issues, i'd post what they are so we can start trying to figure it out.


----------



## Cleffer

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*



sinclair_tm said:


> most computer motherboards have at least one led that just lights up when you turn it on. so if your led in question isn't one of the ones from the apple doc in alt's post, that would be my guess. so if your g5 has issues, i'd post what they are so we can start trying to figure it out.


We have 5 similar G5s. This one is the only one with the steady red LED on the mother board just behind the power button. 

I have an issue losing the video ouput when attempting to install several different programs. I'm currently troubleshooting it. So far I have knocked a new SATA 300 HD down to a 150. Now I'm looking at the video card. 

Thanks for the post, and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Cleffer

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*

The problem may be associated with the unit going into sleep mode. 

I'm still looking into the issue. 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5735555


----------



## Cleffer

*Re: G5 - Red GS8 Indicator on Motherboard*

Problem solved!

It turned out to be a missing/unseated air deflector and also caused the G5 to run at a "reduced speed." 

http://forums.highend.com/showthread.php?t=1543


----------

